# Mo Ager Blog



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://rodale.typepad.com/transitiongame/


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good stuff - :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NICE!

:yay:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

New entry today :clap2:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I like this guy. I wish he had some basketball IQ though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I like this guy. I wish he had some basketball IQ though.


Why would you ever say something like that ? He gets hardly any minutes, you can't judge a rookie if he has played a total of 55 minutes.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

55 Minutes of ball hoggin.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Honestly, last nights game was a blow out. I cant figure out why Avery didnt play him until the last 4 minutes... Oh well, I like Maurice too, I just wish I could see him play a little more, but I understand with him being on the team hes on, hes developement isnt going to evolve as much


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

He likes to "make music." Wow.... and we are not talking about rap either.

Maybe all of the players on the team can get together and release a CD.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And another one, very good read again :clap:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Bump.

He answred my question. :] I'm suprised.

another 2 posted since last time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope he will a get role next year.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Some good stuff!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

76767 said:


> Bump.
> 
> He answred my question. :] I'm suprised.
> 
> another 2 posted since last time.


Very good read!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

New entry. :]


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Still interesting to read what a rookie on a contender does during the season. According to his blog not very much :whoknows:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice stuff


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://rodale.typepad.com/transitiongame/

He keeps blogging. :cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://rodale.typepad.com/transitiongame/

This deserves a bump, he is still blogging. :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Still good read...

... he did have a good performance last night.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Karma says his blog will translate into solid minutes on the court :whistling:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

From Thursday, I think before his first start:



> I have written about how much I like sleeping on a few occasions. Sometimes I find that when it is time for me to hit the hay, my mind will not shut off. It is amazing where your mind can wander when you are ready to sleep. Sometimes, I replay things from practice in my head. At other moments, I replay things from a middle school game in my head. All the while I am just laying there thinking "shut up!"
> 
> I quickly realized that if I wanted a good night's sleep, I had to get my mind to stop running in the evening. I took a look at a few articles on the Men's Health website and decided that I needed a few pre-bed rituals.
> 
> I found that by working on music before I went to bed, I take the edge off of the day. All of the things that I normally have running through my head are put on the back burner when I get into a project. Then I do the normal things people do before bed and fall asleep with ease. I am learning that I need a buffer between what I experience during the day and my bed.


Is this the reason why he got the starting nod ?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol... either that, or you can hum David Hasselhoff until you fall asleep.

:biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He should rather go to Bass if needs help on his free throws :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

As a resident German on this board, how's Hasselhoff's singing career in Germany now?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> As a resident German on this board, how's Hasselhoff's singing career in Germany now?


I think K.I.T.T. is more popular than him now :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> In May 2006, Hasselhoff returned to the spotlight after he was mentioned in an interview of Dirk Nowitzki, an NBA star playing for the Dallas Mavericks and a native of Germany. Nowitzki was asked what he does to concentrate when shooting foul shots. Dirk replied that he sings "Looking for Freedom" to himself. He meant this as a joke but it was thought to be a serious answer. Shortly thereafter, Hasselhoff attended the May 26, 2006 Mavericks home playoff game where they faced the Phoenix Suns in the NBA Western Conference Finals. Interviewed by Craig Sager, Hasselhoff stated he was as much a fan of Nowitzki as Nowitzki was a fan of him. In The 2006 NBA Finals, fans of the Miami Heat in the American Airlines Arena held up facial photos of Hasselhoff and chanted his name when Nowitzki went to the foul line.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hasselhoff#European_popularity

Straight from Wikipedia, so it HAS to be right.... :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I think K.I.T.T. is more popular than him now :lol:


The car sings too? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The car sings too? :biggrin:


Stop it already :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> I think that everyone knows the news by now.
> 
> I have been traded to the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> ...


The entry from last Wednesday.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I really hope Ager breaks into the rotation in New Jersey.

He was very promising for a late 1st round pick (much like Josh Howard), but he hasn't been able to get regular playing time here.

Wish him the best.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good stuff - makes you realize the human side of this industry, especially to a young kid.


----------

